# What are you currently listening to? Part 13



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 12*


----------



## Jazzey

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Limbo

I'm listening to thrashy, late night talk radio. I'm listening but not _really_ listening... (That makes no sense)

I love Led Zeppelin's 'The Rain Song'. Absolutely beautiful and powerful


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Choice83




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=youtube;QxcCC2g1Ke0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QxcCC2g1Ke0[/MEDIA]


----------



## Choice83




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Love that song! ^^^


----------



## making_art




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Great song. Great voice.


----------



## making_art

Adele...my favorite! Here is an interesting cover:


---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## AmZ




----------



## Budoaiki




----------



## making_art




----------



## defect




----------



## making_art

---------- Post added December 17th, 2011 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was December 16th, 2011 at 11:51 PM ----------


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## making_art

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------



---------- Post added December 23rd, 2011 at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was December 22nd, 2011 at 02:47 PM ----------


----------



## making_art

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------


----------



## Daniel




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------


----------



## Thehurtstopshere

I am listening to Grateful Dead...probably about to switch to some Dylan which is usually followed by some Stones....:lol:


----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel

Reminds me of the Danish band Mew:


----------



## making_art




----------



## Chain Lightning

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

This is the one I meant to post, I love this song!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

2.4 millions views and a Grammy award:


----------



## Mari

Sorry, I tried to post but it did not seem to work and now I cannot figure out how to un-post. I was listening to Ray Charles - I Can't Stop Loving You.


----------



## Daniel

The London Chamber Orchestra (you don't actually see the orchestra):


----------



## AmZ

Sometimes all you need is a bit of Rage Against The Machine rock.


----------



## gooblax

I've probably already posted the first song on here, but the second's an adaptation of the first so it's worth a revisit.


----------



## Daniel

[video=youtube;xKOdOk0H4T8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xKOdOk0H4T8#![/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel

[video=youtube;aO_tey8VgeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aO_tey8VgeE#![/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel




----------



## making_art




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Sky Abelar

[video=youtube;j2GjOC79gVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j2GjOC79gVI#![/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel




----------



## making_art




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Mari




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Mari:

To embed a video, click on the little film icon in the editor icons above, between the picture icon and the quote balloon icon. That opens a popup where you insert the link to the video. Then when the post is submitted, you'll see the actual video embedded.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## AmZ




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## AmZ




----------



## making_art

- - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## Daniel




----------



## AmZ




----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## lammers1980

Warning:  A little bit racy content.  Not for everyone


----------



## Peter

I listen to all sorts of music. Most of the time, what I listen to, depends on what I am doing at the moment.


When I sit still and contemplate or read - I listen to nothing.
During house cleaning, I listen (partly) to the local radio and all the old songs of my youth.
While being creative (artworks), I love ambient and lounge music. Sometimes I listen to classical music.
When it comes to the sport of cycling, I listen to any music that has a fast beat of about 100 beats per minute - it keeps my cadence high.


----------



## making_art




----------



## AmZ




----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## Retired

_This is Johnny A_



Johnny A has started a You Tube Channel called AmericanGuitaristTV - YouTube


----------



## Asuha

Katy Perry - Wide Awake (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

[video=youtube;5U_ZZvEeGsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5U_ZZvEeGsI#![/MEDIA]


----------



## grapefruit968

Bette Midler - From A Distance - YouTube


----------



## grapefruit968

Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video) - YouTube


----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## grapefruit968

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl9WMIPzd6w


----------



## grapefruit968

Anne Murray - You Needed Me - YouTube


----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## making_art




----------



## grapefruit968

Martina McBride - Anyway - YouTube


----------



## betterorworse

There never was much music when I was growing up at home and boarding school but I am a product of the Motown years and Disco.:applause:

The soundtrack for the Chevy Cruise commercial, on air for about 2 years by Janelle Monae just makes me want to jump up and go with the beat. Great voice, excellent control and range and that unexpected touch that intrigues.

Just got the DVD called THE ARCHANDROID Suites II and III, love it.


----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## Retired

And the New Seekers 



Which came first?


----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## Retired




----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## making_art




----------



## grapefruit968




----------



## Retired

....and if you like Cher, you might also like:



but you'll need an hour and a half for the Farewell Tour!

A Diva!

:2thumbs:


----------



## making_art




----------



## NeedaName




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to *What are you currently listening to? Part 14*


----------

